# Trace Prince Valluga 15.3 chestnut TB



## FindBenny (24 May 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I am trying to find any info on my old horse, Benny.  He was born 17/03/2003 and raced at Leicester in 2005 as Prince Valluga ( came in last so this was his one and only race).  I bought him from a lady in Beccles in 2006. Unfortunately we had to part ways in 2012 as I was no longer financially able to care for him.  I decided that he deserved a knowledgable home and to gave him to a lady called Danielle Dickson (on the recommendation of a family member), who competes SJ successfully, under the agreement he would not be quickly sold on (receiving money for him was not important as long as he would have been cared for). However, a few months later I saw him advertised for sale and was unable to make contact with Danielle. 
He was and still is very dear to me and to this day I haven't been able to find out where he has ended up and if he is okay so if anyone could help out it would be greatly appreciated. 
When sold, he had a crack down the rear hoof ( near side if I remember correctly) two white socks on his rear legs. I do have pictures but can't work out how to attach them!

Thankyou


----------



## FindBenny (24 May 2016)

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l613/lucymullender/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsqg3lsu2a.png















Do have more pictures but won't let me add presently


----------



## StarlightMagic (25 May 2016)

I will share this on Racehorses where are they now? on Facebook x


----------



## FindBenny (25 May 2016)

Thankyou so much x


----------



## Leo Walker (25 May 2016)

This is her Facebook profile:

https://www.facebook.com/danielle.dickson.3572?fref=ts

Might be worth dropping her a message there


----------



## FindBenny (25 May 2016)

Thanks! I had been looking for her on FB but don't have a profile so wasn't having much luck!  Will have to make one now and see if I can get hold of her


----------



## Leo Walker (25 May 2016)

Ive just spoken to her, she sees him all the time and if you contact her she is happy to speak to you about him


----------



## FindBenny (25 May 2016)

THANKYOU So grateful for your help - frantically trying to create a FB account on my phone at work now!!


----------



## Leo Walker (25 May 2016)

No worries, just happy to help


----------



## sirius1 (2 November 2017)

hi i know this is 18 months after you placed this request but ive only just joined h n h - I have Benny! he has been with me 3 years now - he is my soulmate Im slightly disabled and i have retained him to work from the voice would you like a photo


----------



## FindBenny (2 November 2017)

I have PM'd you, thank you


----------



## Doris68 (4 November 2017)

So pleased you've found him.  What a lovely happy ending!


----------

